# run of mine (minería)



## bbb

¿Qué quiere decir la expresión run of mine?


----------



## Masood

_Nunca he oído antes esta expresión. ¿Tienes el contexto en el que lo oíste?_


----------



## bbb

Es un texto técnico,...will involve chalcocite mineralization at run of mine (ROM) size...


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola, bbb:

Neither have I ever heard it before.  However, from your context I can make an informed guess.  "Run of ...." normalmente indica el promedio de algo.
Así que ROM sería  Average size of the output of, and here I'm not sure, either the mine, or the mineralization process.

Hay una frase hecha muy común en inglés:  Run of the mill..  Quiere decir
ordinario.

saludos,
Cuchufléte


----------



## beri

Quizá sea la cantidad que todavía se puede extraer de la mina, ¿no?
Es lo que me ha salido, porque creo que cuando ya no hay nada, se dice "The mine has run out".


----------



## niña

Run-of-mine = Producción en bruto de una mina.


----------



## cuchuflete

niña said:
			
		

> run-of-mine = producción en bruto de una mina
> 
> Check this out -->  Glossary of Technical Words For Mineral Surveyors, Geologists, Mining Engineers



Hola Niña-- would you please be kind enought to post this reference along with a brief comment?  Just go to the Recursos sub-forum, and either start a thread, or post a comment in an existing one.  You thread/post will not be visible immediately, but will appear a little later.

Gracias,
Cuchu


----------



## ernestoparedes2001

Efectivamente, el término se refiere a:
 ...serán colocados la pila de mineral en bruto de mina (ROM por sus siglas en inglés).  

"Other ore processing equipment and about 507,000 tonnes will be placed in the ROM ore stockpile"


----------



## Cholmondely

Otras opciones:
Tal como sale de la mina.
Producto de mina.
Producción de mineral de una mina antes de cribarlo o hacerle algún tratamiento.


----------



## PetiS.A.

Para quien esté buscando este término:
Mineral en bruto/ Mena/ Mineral fresco. Es decir, el mineral como sale de la mina, ya que luego es sometido a procesos de molienda y chancado.

Esta explicación está en el Diccionario de Minería (inglés-español-inglés) de Ma. Isabel Sillano y Jorge Pérez Rojas, para aquellos que estén buscando un diccionario de minería actualizado.  ¡Saludos!


----------



## caliwebo

ROM=Run of Mine.
Sería la planta de tratamiento de una mina, donde se procesa el material una vez extraído de la mina. Es esto al 100%.
No creo que tenga un significado literal.


----------

